# General > Book & Author Requests >  We need some Sir Walter Scott please.

## Em3080

If you can, I think that it would be a wonderful idea to add Sir Walter Scott to the list. I would particularly like to see Ivanhoe and Rob Roy.
Thanks alot. Still love the site!

----------


## Admin

I already have works by him.

----------


## afbainbridge

For those who are new to Scott, or simply want advice on which of his novels to read first, you should try The Heart of Midlothian, or Old Mortality, or - my personal favourit - Redgauntlet.

----------


## Darlin

Is there a particular reason you're recommending these books other than that they're your favorites? I ask because I enjoyed Ivanhoe and particularly the Talisman but not so much Rob Roy, started Kenilworth but lost interest in it and set it aside.

----------


## skarphedin

If you get off on the English language in all its 18th century poetic glory then you really should give Kenilworth another go. Its actually quite riveting , although the ending could have been better, strangely seemed as if Sir Walter rushed it at the end.

It contains some very obscure English that is worth re-finding , particularily the word "puckfoist", a nasty little insult of a word that is worth looking up, but it will need to be one of the better and larger and probably older ones.
I really enjoyed this Elizabethan drama. It would make a great movie actually.

----------


## caroles

i have the following 1-25 no6 missing, the Waverely Novels, Scott, printed by A&C BLACK.
Green all in reasonable condition. 

Looking to sell as a bulk, open to offers

----------

